# Pakamut



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 8, 2008)

[yt]tEfsFY0QWvo[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Feb 8, 2008)

Some of it reminds me of Doce Pares (Eskrido, in particular).

I liked the knifework more than the stickwork!


----------



## Hawke (Feb 19, 2008)

I have met Master Felix Roiles a few times and even been his uke (demo dummy).  He's a really nice and skilled practitioner.  He's generous with his information.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 19, 2008)

good clip 
I enjoyed warching him use his knees and his use of the opponets knee in the takedowns


----------

